# Cake in a pressure cooker



## JC in GB (Dec 9, 2020)

*I think I just found my favorite way to bake cake.  In a pressure cooker.*
*
I was really surprised at the quality of the bake.

The cooker makes a cake that is just right for 2 people and uses far less energy than a conventional bake.

I use a steamed pudding mold to bake in.

I will take some pics of my next one....
*
*JC   *


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2020)

I've made cheese cake in my pressure cooker...  Only cheese cakes I've made...  they came out good to me....


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 9, 2020)

Was it a meat cake...?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Always love creative ways of using a pressure cooker!  Can't wait to see pics, recipes, and Lessons Learned.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve got two instant pots and have yet to do some low pressure cooking / baking. Need to sooner or later.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2020)

My daughter does a cheese cake in the instant pot . It's fantastic .


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 10, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Always love creative ways of using a pressure cooker!  Can't wait to see pics, recipes, and Lessons Learned.





jcam222 said:


> I’ve got two instant pots and have yet to do some low pressure cooking / baking. Need to sooner or later.





chopsaw said:


> My daughter does a cheese cake in the instant pot . It's fantastic .



Yes, I love my Instant Pot.  It works great for so many things.  

JC


----------

